
NASA Confirms Evidence That Liquid Water Flows on Today’s Mars - runesoerensen
http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-confirms-evidence-that-liquid-water-flows-on-today-s-mars
======
greenyoda
The main discussion of this story is happening here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10290793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10290793)

